# INVESTIGATIONS - fsh level blood test timing



## tanny (Dec 13, 2003)

hi, i wonder if you can help please:
i had a day 21 progesterone blood test, but gp said that same test could check fsh/lh & e2 levels - is this correct?
i'm due to call for results in 10 days.
last time the fsh blood test was completed @ start of cycle - day 2 or 3.  pls can you advise, as i don't want to get an unrealistic result & panic (for maybe no reason).

thanks in advance - t


----------



## encore (May 27, 2004)

I thought it should be done day 2-4 too. i'd check again with your doc. good luck, megan


----------



## Ruth (Aug 6, 2004)

FSH,LH and E2 can only be done between day 1 and 4. Later on in the cycle won't tell you a thing.

Hope your progesterone is good.

Sarah


----------

